# 1st Rescue Ready to Adopt



## nwfishrescue (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi!

Our first rescue, mbuna is ready to be adopted!

We are in Washington State, on the Olympic Peninsula.
We would love to have someone nearby adopt this fish.

No idea if it is a female, although it has female color and markings.
maybe is immature!

Please contact me by email [email protected] or through this forum.

Fish only, no tank.

Pam


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a juvi male ruby green and the bottom is a dominate male. Victorian cichlid. Wish I was closer I have a tank with some in it.


----------



## nwfishrescue (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, the bottom one I don't have. It is the top one. I was told it was either a juvy male or a female. Ya, too bad you can't take it.


----------

